# iTunes Store Trouble: Number to call?



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been having what were some relatively minor issues with an iTunes Store purchase, which has now escalated a LOT.

Basically, I have a Multi-Pass to The Daily Show, and the Oct. 23rd episode never showed up on the iTunes Store. I e-mailed iTunes basically to ask why not, what happened, etc. The person who has responded to my e-mail has just totally misunderstood my question. She (I think) initially said she didn't understand what I asked, I rephrased my question. She then took the Multi-Pass off my account and apparently refunded the 9.99. 

I e-mailed her and asked her to put the Multi-Pass back, and just to look into the initial question of why that specific episode hadn't been uploaded (subsequent episodes have come up). She now seems to have put some video credits on my account, and as soon as I opened up iTunes, three episodes of The Daily Show (which I already have!) started downloading! And I still don't have that Multi-Pass back, according to my Account page!

It's almost as if this person has no concept of how a season pass/multi-pass works, or that episodes of the iTunes Store are put there, and what I'm really trying to find out is why that one episode wasn't put there! I almost don't care now, and I'd be happy to let it drop, if not for the fact that I don't seem to have a Multi-Pass anymore, and iTunes wants to redownload episodes I already have!

Gah. Sorry. I just needed to get that off my chest. While I understand I may not always speak in the simplest of tones, I hardly think my grammar and spelling are warranting these misunderstandings, and considering the grammar errors I've been getting back from this support person, I'm kind of starting to wonder why Apple can't afford to hire slightly better customer support people.

Does anyone have any advice for me? I've sent an e-mail basically, as politely as possible, asking if I can speak to someone else, but I'm also wondering, is there a number I can call where I can actually speak to someone over the phone? I'm looking around Apple's support website and finding nothing.

TIA!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

As a policy, iTunes does not have telephone support, it has email support only. That being said, if you Google "iTunes telephone support" there are several sites reporting backdoors (so to speak) to talk to a live person about iTunes. Some of the posts are a few years old, so they may not work.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart


----------

